# Compaq Presario 2188CL



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

I found a laptop I was interested in. The Compaq Presario 2188CL. Does anyone have any Cons about this laptop? I think its great, AMD Processor (i hate Intel), integrated 802.11g LAN, FLOPPY (hardly found in laptops today for a reasonable price), DVD/CD-RW, and its lightweight. Did i mention it was only $1,098.63 @ Sam's Club. Great Price. So like I said, if anyone has any more details (pros and cons), let me know before I buy, lol. Thanx to any input from anyone.


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

never mind i already bought it, its a great laptop!!


----------



## Drrazorback (Dec 31, 2003)

I bought one of these pcs today!

I cant wait to see how it performs!


----------



## redactor (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi:

I happened across your discussion of the Compaq 2188cl you bought from Sam's club. Well--I didn't "happen" across it; I've been seeking out any kind of user experience with this machine because I'm thinking of buying one from Sam's Club. Seems like a beefy machine for $998. 

You can probably guess what my questions are: 1) Are you happy with the machine? 2) Any complaints? 3) How is Compaq in the customer-service realm?

Oh, also--I've never used an Athlon. Any issues there? (i.e., is it fully compatible with anything that runs on a Pentium?) Speed good?

Thanks for any info you can give me. It's not easy for me to pry $1000 out of my bank account, and I want to make sure I'm spending wisely.

Thanks very much,
redactor


----------

